# beastiality



## Hottigress (Apr 28, 2009)

i was wondering, is it normal? i seem to have gone through almost every sexuality. and the other day, i was thinking, "what would i say if a fox, or tiger asked me to have sex with it?" i am scared to answer myself, but i think i might be. i already have a fedish.=^.^=


----------



## shen-po (Apr 28, 2009)

lol shen likes beastiality :3


----------



## shen-po (Apr 28, 2009)

andi think that it's not weather it's normal or not cause what is "normal"?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 28, 2009)

1.) It's spelt _fetish,_ dummy. The 'q' is silent.

2.) Go to a mirror and look at yourself deep in your eyes...
And ask yourself, "Do I really want myself covered in doggy spooge?"


----------



## shen-po (Apr 28, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> 1.) It's spelt _fetish,_ dummy. The 'q' is silent.
> 
> 2.) Go to a mirror and look at yourself deep in your eyes...
> And ask yourself, "Do I really want myself covered in doggy spooge?"


 
^^ please dont respond in such negative answers it only creates animosity


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 28, 2009)

This is going places.



Unless there was a memo I'm not aware of, bestiality is a paraphilia and not a sexuality and consequently is considered abnormal... quite abhorrently so.


----------



## shen-po (Apr 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> This is going places.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless there was a memo I'm not aware of, bestiality is a paraphilia and not a sexuality and consequently is considered abnormal... quite abhorrently so.


 
bah what did the soldiers in the old days fuck on the march? sheep... the only reason it's considered such a bad thing now days is cause the christian based society that we live in is full of idealists and extremly biased people


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 28, 2009)

That and they have the mentality of a three year old child and don't know what's really going on, only what they're forced or trained to do.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 28, 2009)

This thread is going places.......


:3


----------



## shen-po (Apr 28, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> That and they have the mentality of a three year old child and don't know what's really going on, only what they're forced or trained to do.


 
^^ that too


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 28, 2009)

I like beastiality on toast, with a glass of milk. Great start to the day.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 28, 2009)

Is this a new trend? Trolls starting *bestiality*(spelling is fun!) threads?
God damn it give me a gun.. I needs to go troll huntin.


----------



## shen-po (Apr 28, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> I like beastiality on toast, with a glass of milk. Great start to the day.


 
mmmm sounds tasty <3


----------



## Lobar (Apr 28, 2009)

shen-po said:


> bah what did the soldiers in the old days fuck on the march? sheep... the only reason it's considered such a bad thing now days is cause the christian based society that we live in is full of idealists and extremly biased people



Well then as a gleefully iconoclastic atheist allow me to put in my two cents that dogfucking will always be wrong and there is sonething wrong with you too.


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 28, 2009)

The connection between religion and the morality of bestiality is almost too ridiculous to warrant a reply. But I wrote this.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 28, 2009)

Is beastiality normal?

Since motor-vehicles have taken a large precedent over beasts of burden for going to and fro, beastiality in the United States (towards farm animals) has been on the decline ever since the 1930's. Of course, as the population continues to boom past two hundred and fifty million plus, the shift for beastiality might change again, with less focus on farm animals and more focus on domesticated pets, with numbers likely increasing only due to changes in our nations demographics.

With that information posted, is it normal? I'am not sure (normal vs. common, or normal vs. moral.)


----------



## Takun (Apr 28, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> *I* was wondering, is it normal? I seem to have gone through almost every sexuality. *T*he other day *I* was thinking, "what would *I* say if a fox or tiger asked me to have sex with it?" *I* am scared to answer myself, but i think *I* might be likely to* have sex with an animal*. *I *already have a fe*t*ish.=^.^=



Fixed.



shen-po said:


> lol *S*hen likes bestiality :3



Fixed.



shen-po said:


> *Also, I* think that it's not *whether *it's normal, *be*cause what is "normal"?



Fixed.

Lazy grammar nazi away! 

__\O//


----------



## Aurali (Apr 28, 2009)

You didn't bestiality. You fail at being a grammar Nazi.

*marks an F on Takun's test*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 28, 2009)

Eli said:


> Is this a new trend? Trolls starting *bestiality*(spelling is fun!) threads?
> God damn it give me a gun.. I needs to go troll huntin.



*hands you a .45 caliber custom-built sporting rifle with scope*  Have fun.  

Also to the topic... hmm, I dunno.  =B


----------



## Takun (Apr 28, 2009)

Eli said:


> You didn't bestiality. You fail at being a grammar Nazi.
> 
> *marks an F on Takun's test*




Yes I did?

*marks an F on Eli's life*


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 28, 2009)

shen-po said:


> ^^ please dont respond in such negative answers it only creates animosity



we're talking about having SEX with ANIMALS, there's nothing about that that ISN'T negative!

no, i don't think it's normal. it's a fetish, yea, but it's something that needs to NOT be acted upon, like pedophilia.



shen-po said:


> bah what did the soldiers in the old days fuck on the march? sheep... the only reason it's considered such a bad thing now days is cause the christian based society that we live in is full of idealists and extremly biased people



this is not a christian-based hate. this is the fact that we're talking about fornicating with ANOTHER SPECIES. shen, if you have any fragment of a brain in there, think for a second. it's not being biased if you don't agree with raping an animal.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> This is going places.
> Unless there was a memo I'm not aware of, bestiality is a paraphilia and not a sexuality and consequently is considered abnormal... quite abhorrently so.


Devils Advocate: Wasnt homosexuality seen as a paraphilia and equally and abhorrently abnormal.. it was certainly criminalised in a large number of countries. Homosexuality AND Bestiality became decriminalised in Sweden in 1944... Homosexuality was decriminalised in in Ireland in 1993...
The only case I can see from a best attempted neutral standpoint for keeping bestiality illegal, is the harm brought on animals from the acts... and I dont buy the mental harm argument either. Its illegal in Ireland and I have no desire to see that change until there is good reason to do so.


----------



## ADF (Apr 28, 2009)

Animals are not real life substitutes for furries and will never be, they cannot think and feel on the level our fantasy characters can. A animal seeking sexual relief is not giving consent, it is merely acting out a drive no different from hunger. As a human being you're in a position to recognise and control primal instincts, taking advantage of an animal for sexual gratification just speaks badly of a person, they are supposed to have better control than a animal.

If you're horny and single there are solo alternatives to finding relief, don't be fucking every moist hole you can find.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2009)

shen-po said:


> bah what did the soldiers in the old days fuck on the march? sheep... the only reason it's considered such a bad thing now days is cause the christian based society that we live in is full of idealists and extremly biased people



What are you Luppy fanboy/fangirl?

Stop spouting nonesense. Most if not all people who are against bestiality are not against it for religious reasons. Also if you get the idea to start mongling a dog or something GTFO out of the furry fandom. It's not accepted here because it's wrong on too many levels.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 28, 2009)

i love my hamster and my hamster loves me and we have the right to enjoy our love just like we want to!
BAAAAW!! stop dissing us for that you jerks >.<
...
...
yeah, its wrong... >_>


----------



## Katastrofeas (Apr 28, 2009)

Well i guess that's just it...

Anime attracts pedophiles.

Furry attracts dogfuckers.

It's just not safe to be a nerd any more, is it?


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 28, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Devils Advocate: Wasnt homosexuality seen as a paraphilia and equally and abhorrently abnormal.. it was certainly criminalised in a large number of countries. Homosexuality AND Bestiality became decriminalised in Sweden in 1944... Homosexuality was decriminalised in in Ireland in 1993...
> The only case I can see from a best attempted neutral standpoint for keeping bestiality illegal, is the harm brought on animals from the acts... and I dont buy the mental harm argument either. Its illegal in Ireland and I have no desire to see that change until there is good reason to do so.



Society's attitude toward bestiality (and many other paraphilias) could change just the same. I was just pointing something out.


Honestly, it is not possible for me to care less about what people want to have sex with or actually have sex with (excluding myself and my other half) so long as all parties consent. Hell, if you want to fuck a dog go for it. If a blender is more you, by all means.


----------



## Leo Ursus (Apr 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Society's attitude toward bestiality (and many other paraphilias) could change just the same. I was just pointing something out.
> 
> 
> Honestly, it is not possible for me to care less about what people want to have sex with or actually have sex with (excluding myself and my other half) so long as all parties consent. Hell, if you want to fuck a dog go for it. If a blender is more you, by all means.


 agreed


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Society's attitude toward bestiality (and many other paraphilias) could change just the same. I was just pointing something out.
> 
> 
> Honestly, it is not possible for me to care less about what people want to have sex with or actually have sex with (excluding myself and my other half) so long as all parties consent. Hell, if you want to fuck a dog go for it. If a blender is more you, by all means.



How can an animal give consent when they do not speak any of our languages? I mean have you seen a dog lay on her back, legs spread barking the words "fuck me?"

Anyway, my answer to the question is; No, it is wrong, and anyone who wants to fuck an animal has more than one screw loose.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 28, 2009)

Dear OP:

DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE

DIE IN A FUCKING FIRE

I don't care whether you're a troll or not.  This topic is so fucking tiresome and so predictable it has no business on this damn forum.  Making a topic about beasty/zoo ought to be immediate grounds for banning or at least moderation.


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 28, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Dear OP:
> 
> DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE
> 
> ...



I like how i see a pattern: the bigger the persons postcount, the more they seem to be raged at everything

http://i42.tinypic.com/1i0ojq.jpg


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 28, 2009)

The larger the post count, the more likely you've seen this shit before.


----------



## Aden (Apr 28, 2009)

xxxkittyxxx said:


> i was wondering, is it normal? i seem to have gone through almost every sexuality. and the other day, i was thinking, "what would i say if a fox, or tiger *asked me to have sex with it*?" i am scared to answer myself, but i think i might be. i already have a fedish.=^.^=



I know it's trollan, but still: how would an animal ever ask you to have sex with it? 

\ONE BARK MEANS YES TWO BARKS MEANS DOUBLE YES :V


----------



## X (Apr 28, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> The larger the post count, the more likely you've seen this shit before.



haven't there been like, 70 threads with this same topic before?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 28, 2009)

X said:


> haven't there been like, 70 threads with this same topic before?


You've been here longer, you should know :V


----------



## X (Apr 28, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> I like how i see a pattern: the bigger the persons postcount, the more they seem to be raged at everything
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/1i0ojq.jpg




thats because they have been here long enough get sick of newbies posting old crap and acting like idiots.



SHENZEBO said:


> You've been here longer, you should know :V



i was only here for maybe a month before you joined.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 28, 2009)

ADF said:


> Animals are not real life substitutes for furries and will never be, they cannot think and feel on the level our fantasy characters can. A animal seeking sexual relief is not giving consent, it is merely acting out a drive no different from hunger. As a human being you're in a position to recognise and control primal instincts, taking advantage of an animal for sexual gratification just speaks badly of a person, they are supposed to have better control than a animal.
> 
> If you're horny and single there are solo alternatives to finding relief, don't be fucking every moist hole you can find.



OH SNAP! That's about the best argument I've ever heard against bestiality.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 28, 2009)

X said:


> i was only here for maybe a month before you joined.


Was the black hole here when you joined? Because it wasn't here when I did...

Um, anyway. Bestiality is bad. If you want dogcock, there are dildos for that :V


----------



## X (Apr 28, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Was the black hole here when you joined? Because it wasn't here when I did...
> 
> Um, anyway. Bestiality is bad. If you want dogcock, there are dildos for that :V



nope, it was just closed as i joined.


----------



## Corto (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, how about no.
I don't see anything productive coming out of this discussion ever, so I'll go ahead and close it on the grounds of this being a PG-13 forum. As always, complaints are welcomed via PM.


----------

